# Help! Audi newbie question.



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, guys im am the proud owner of a 02 C5 audi a6 2.7t. and ive been driving it for about a week now, everything was running smoothly until just 2 days ago. While im driving the handbrake sensor goes off randomly.







Ive tried to figure out whats triggering it, how i accelerate or if its electrical malfunctions, or w.e and i havent had the chance to run my VAG scanner on the guy, but i wanna if anyone of you have any ideas and or suggestions. NOW I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS CAR ALREADY, and while im new to audi, im the ex-owner of a mkIV vr6.
Ill have pics posted up shortly, i just wanted to get this out there ya know?
Thanks a bunch!?!


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Help! Audi newbie question. (vr6fury)*

no ideas? i noticed that the sensor only goes off when i turn the wheel to the right -_-


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Help! Audi newbie question. (vr6fury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fury* »_i havent had the chance to run my VAG scanner 

What did the VAG scan report ?


----------



## DirtyPile (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a guess...check your brake fluid level. My brake warning light was coming on, only when I was starting on an uphill. Added a little fluid and it stopped. Different car though, mkIV Golf TDI.
Side note, if your not leaking any fluid then your pads may be getting close to needing replaced. If you have added fluid and back off the calipers the extra fluid will overflow the resivoir.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (DirtyPile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtyPile* »_Just a guess...check your brake fluid level...

+1
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

